# Good news, especially for less experienced members.



## Zebedee

Nuke has just made access to our new(ish) forum of *Motorhoming Guides* much easier and more obvious.

It is already a cracking resource, thanks largely to Grizzly who co-ordinated the initial authors, and of course to all those who contributed articles. 

More good articles are always welcome, and I have had three offers in the last few days - thanks for those!

Anyone with expertise or advice to share, please use >> this forum << to prepare your submission, gather more info from others etc., and PM me (with the direct link) when it is ready to be transferred. _(Articles will be "approved" to some extent of course, for obvious reasons.)_

Here's where to find the forum.

Have an enjoyable browse!  










Zeb


----------



## Zebedee

Bump for the benefit of the evening shift.


----------



## tonyt

That's better

Thanks Dave


----------



## Zebedee

Glad you like it Tony.

Much easier isn't it?   

Dave


----------



## Zebedee

I'll give this another bump - it seems some folk have not seen it.

Dave


----------



## Telbell

Learned a bit myself just now :lol: :wink: 

Thanks


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

I did one on Polarity but it didn't make it to the new page :? 
Did I do something wrong :roll: 
Patrick


----------



## Zebedee

Patrick_Phillips said:


> I did one on Polarity but it didn't make it to the new page :?
> Did I do something wrong :roll:
> Patrick


Not that I'm aware of Patrick. :?

Assuming it's in the Temp FAQs forum, if you PM me the direct link to your article I'll transfer it with pleasure.

Dave


----------



## kenny

Iam trying to find this ,but cannot find this any where?i am having problems starting a new thread but cannot find where to start ?did think i had mastered the site put it down to old age kenny


----------



## Penquin

Kenny try this;

Go to top line, go to HOME, that takes you to the old Home page, go across the top line to Guides and click,

I just found this selection;;

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/187-members-motorhoming-guides/

Hope that helps,

Dave


----------



## marcus153

For some reason I cannot access anything from that style site? Always states I am not a member?

Any ideas?


----------



## bognormike

In the new Site - top menu

Forums > general community> members motor homing guides

Gets you to the same place ....


----------

